# No Screens Found (EE) Intel 620 / 12.0-Release



## systo (Apr 30, 2019)

Hmmm. unable to startx on a Thinkpad X1-Yoga with an Intel HD 620.

- installed drm-kmod port
- installed xorg-minimal
- i915kms enabled in rc.conf using kld-list
- user added to wheel and video groups


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2019)

Install misc/pastebinit and run `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit`. Post the URL here.


----------



## monwarez (May 1, 2019)

Are you using the correct module path in /etc/rc.conf , which should be /boot/modules/i915kms.ko on this intel graphics hardware ?
Also do you have a $HOME/.xinitrc or are you using the default which would try to launch `twm` ?
You can check if it is installed with `pkg info twm`


----------



## Spartrekus (May 1, 2019)

it could look like permissions too. can it be?

pkg install Xorg xinit icewm xterm 

echo icewm > .xinitrc 

startx 

might work...


----------



## systo (May 4, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.  After stepping away till Friday (Time constraints) I found the root of my error.

I had made an xorg card.conf file and implicitly called the intel driver, assuming it was the same as the new ones used by drm-kmod.
Changing it to just specify the BusID as this Thinkpad (X1Y Gen3) supports external graphics (1050 over TB3 and maybe USB3? via a lenovo dock), I wanted to make sure using such a dock wouldn't confuse X as TB3 isn't supported yet.  Hope this explanation helps someone else.

*From:*

```
# cat /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/card.conf
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Card0"
  Option "DPMS"
  Driver "intel"
EndSection
```

*Changed to:*

```
# cat /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/card.conf
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Card0"
  BusID "pci0:0:2:0:"
EndSection
```


----------



## ateslik (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi systo, I'm having similar problems, but on an intel 630 chipset. Did drm produce [drm] notices in dmesg for you?


----------

